# dw735: get the dewalt folding tables or build my own?



## kleptic (Jan 24, 2008)

I ordered a dw735 planer and I'm wondering if I should order the dewalt table extension attachment for 50 bucks or just build my own.

I saw the fww article about a shopmade planer table
http://www.taunton.com/finewoodworking/Workshop/WorkshopPDF.aspx?id=25269

I don't have a jointer so I'm going to be making a sled that I will be using with the planer quite a bit.

I guess the options are either the dewalt tables and some roller stands or build my own planer table. I don't think there will be a huge cost difference whatever way I go with but I don't really want to go with both options since I'd rather save my tool money up for the next big tool purchase.

so what do you guys think will suit my needs better?

thanks
km


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

In my usual humble opinion, a planer sold without in and out-feed tables is like buying a car without a spare wheel, they are both essential items. I would seriously consider sending it back and exchanging it for a Delta.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi km

I made one for my planer and other members have also,,,the one I added works great 

just as a side note, the dw735 13" puts the Delta to shame...
In my humble opinion 

I have the Grizzly with the 10" fold out tables...I have been looking around for a good used 18" one.

http://www.routerforums.com/tools-woodworking/5780-planer-jigs.html



========


kleptic said:


> I ordered a dw735 planer and I'm wondering if I should order the dewalt table extension attachment for 50 bucks or just build my own.
> 
> I saw the fww article about a shopmade planer table
> http://www.taunton.com/finewoodworking/Workshop/WorkshopPDF.aspx?id=25269
> ...


----------



## kleptic (Jan 24, 2008)

harrysin said:


> In my usual humble opinion, a planer sold without in and out-feed tables is like buying a car without a spare wheel, they are both essential items. I would seriously consider sending it back and exchanging it for a Delta.


reminds me of my first car. technically it came with a spare but the bolt pattern on my spare was different than my car. wasn't a very fun day finding that out the hard way. I think the analogy is kind of flawed though because lots of people do build their own planer table and nobody I know has ever built a spare tire instead of buying one.

I did quite a bit of reading on the planers before I decided on one. From what I've read the dewalt a top notch planer. I don't have a dust collection unit yet and was thinking about hooking up the shop vac to it and the built in blower sounded like something that might be beneficial to my situation right now. the delta doesn't have that to my knowledge. also the dewalt has a 50 buck mail in rebate right now so that helped my decision a little also.

thanks for the links bob. one of the articles I found in the thread you linked showed how to do tapered legs with the planer. since I don't have a table or band saw yet that was something very good to know!

I want to build a stand with locking casters of some kind for my planer so that I can easily roll it outside and do most of my planing there since I don't have dust collection yet. I'm leaning towards not getting the dewalt tables and just building my own at the same time I'm building the stand.

I think I'm going to just make the stand longer so that it supports the custom planer table for the full length of it so thats its nice and sturdy. I had thought about drop leaf type wings but I think making the leafs be sturdy enough in the up position might be hard and could make snipe more likely if they have any give to them. 

how long do you think the planer tables should come out from each side of the planer?


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi KM

The longer the better,,, but they do get in the way alot..I would say not less than 2 ft on each end on the planer..


=========


----------



## Glenmore (Sep 10, 2004)

km I have the 733 dw planer has the folding tables. Personally I would go with building my own the extra length you would have to worry about snipe. Snipe is when the board comes to the end of the cut and the board will lift from hanging a little to far and lifts the remaing that is still in the planer. But if I had the room I would build myself an extention table so I would have to run around the other side to pick up that little bit or have my son on the other side catching boards but that is the way I have to do it for now. Good luck with 735 heard a lot of good reviews and if works half as much as mine you are going to love it.


----------



## bennybbc (Feb 8, 2005)

harrysin said:


> In my usual humble opinion, a planer sold without in and out-feed tables is like buying a car without a spare wheel, they are both essential items. I would seriously consider sending it back and exchanging it for a Delta.


You could do that but then you'd be getting an inferior planer. The DW735 has consistently been the most popular lunchbox planers on the woodworking forums. Sending it back would be cutting off your nose to spite your face. If you really liked that car you wouldn't buy something inferior to it just because you didn't want to spend a few bucks more for the spare, would you? 

I do agree that some sort supplemental infeed and outfeed support is needed for the Dewalt and it's really easy to make something that works very well. Or buying the $50 Dewalt tables is another option. I built a rolling cart with drawers and folding infeed and outfeed tables. It works very well. there are lots of ideas and plans available if you do a little searching on the internet. I used some folding shelf brackets that I got from Home Depot. To get the tables level I shimmed the brackets. I made the tables longer than I probably need them so if I were to do it again I'd make them a little shorter. I could just cut them off I suppose but I do like to be able to place a longer board onto the infeed table, get it started into the planer and then not have to hold it like you would with the standard length tables. I think mine are about 3' long each. Keep the planer. Either buy the extra tables or build your own. You won't regret it.

Bruce


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

"the dw735 13" puts the Delta to shame..."

Would you learned gentlemen please explain why, to a simpleton like me who, like our senior moderator Mike has owned and worked hard, mainly with West Australian hardwoods, a Delta for over eight trouble-free years. I'm also led to believe that in the USA there is a cost saving with the Delta.


----------



## kleptic (Jan 24, 2008)

well I decided to combine my 2 ideas and have the actual cart be about a foot longer than the planer on each side then I'll do 2 foot long fold up tables on each side. I need to find some high quality folding shelf brackets though. I'll check the home centers I guess unless somebody knows of some good ones online. I also need to find some quality locking casters to use.

so let me know if you guys have any more tips for this project!

once the planer gets here and I can take some measurements I'll try to get something drawn up in sketchup.


----------



## curiousgeorge (Nov 6, 2006)

> I don't have a dust collection unit yet and was thinking about hooking up the shop vac to it and the built in blower sounded like something that might be beneficial to my situation right now.


KM,
Unless you have a 50 gallon shop vac, don't even think about it... come to think about it even if you do, don't even think about it. I have a DC hooked up to my DW735 and it blows so much chips/dust that even the DC gets jammed up... so just imagine what it would do to a poor little shop vac.


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

I used to have the same problem George until I removed the grill at the DC inlet, in my case it was part of the metalwork so I snipped it off with tin-snips and no longer does the 4" pipe clog up, there are a few clattering noises as larger bit hit the impeller, but it's metal and no damage has occurred in many years of hard use.


----------



## AxlMyk (Jun 13, 2006)

kleptic;

I just got back from vacation and saw this thread. The 735 has been getting consistent rave reviews, so I bought one. Glad I did.
While using it, I noticed a little snipe until I added the in/out tables. Get the tables.

It's a fine machine. Don't let anyone tell you different.

As for the chips produced, I've been looking for something so I can collect the chips in a 5 gallon bucket. The planer makes so many of them, it fills the DC in no time at all. A bucket is easier to empty than taking the bag off the DC.


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

Where to start? First off the DeWalt costs over twice as much as my Delta did. The DeWalt has two speeds and is top rated in magazine articles. Not entering into a debate on which is better I will say my Delta does the job quickly and easily. So for me spending $175 to be able to thickness wood was the right choice.

Planer stands and feed tables come in many styles and should all work well enough. Let me suggest viewing the stands and feed tables at ShopNotes.com. There are a couple of choices and they seem well designed.

Dust collection with a shop vac is possible, but I would suggest using a two stage set up by adding the large Jet cyclone lid on a big trash can. These cyclone lids (both the 5 gallon bucket size and larger trash can lid) work like a charm. Neal (Oldnewbie) and I filled the bag on my HF dust collecter in 3 hours of work on the jointer and planer. I use the smaller Craftsman dust collecter with the Jet lid on a 5 gallon bucket for my router table. This makes emptying much easier. I have the large lid now and will pick up an industrial trash can for it to use with the HF collecter asap.


----------



## kleptic (Jan 24, 2008)

Mike said:


> Where to start? First off the DeWalt costs over twice as much as my Delta did.


I don't know what delta you have but the 2 planers I was looking at were the delta 22-580 and the dewalt dw735. the delta I found at amazon for $429 and the Dewalt at toolking I got for 487.98 and a 50 buck rebate on top of that. So the $8.98 difference in money wasn't really the deciding factor for me.

I don't know how this thread turned into a flame war on who's brand of tools is the best but that was not my reason for making the thread.

so back on the subject of planers. if anybody has any pictures of their custom planer stands or custom planer tables feel free to post them to give me some more ideas. sketchup plans or plans of any type are welcome also.


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

This is not a flame war, we do not tolerate them here. I stated this was not a debate on which was better. I purchased a Delta 12" planer which does the job for me and I am happy with it. This was the right choice for me. The DeWalt is the top rated planer and has more features, it will accomodate larger wood widths as well. The machine you purchased does more and was the right choice for you. This is simply about sharing information. We all have different needs; some are simple home owner woodworkers, others are professional shops. All benefit by sharing ideas and information. If I was working on a regular basis with wider widths of wood, and was using my planer a great deal more I think I would of opted for the DeWalt.


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

Well guys, that produced some lively discussion and points of view and hopefully we are all still friends.


----------



## bennybbc (Feb 8, 2005)

Don't ya just hate it when you ask questions about a tool you already have, (or have already ordered) and then someone tells you to buy something different? Yeah, that's helpful!    Anyway...On to something that may be of help.

On the subject of dust collection with the DW735, I started out with it attached to my old Craftsman shopvac. Yes, it did fill up fairly quickly but not so much as to be unusable. It only takes me maybe 3 minutes or less to empty it into my green waste dumpster and have it hooked back up to the planer. When combined with the built in blower of the 735 I'd say it would suck up probably 99% or better of the chips/dust. Contrary to what has been said regarding the use of a shopvac, it is a viable solution if you don't have a dust collector.

Then I got a dust collector. Ok, it's a Harbor Freight dust collector with a Wynn cartridge filter on it. But it was all I could afford and it has worked very well for several years now. When hooked up to the planer I honestly don't notice much of a difference in how much dust is collected. Since the shopvac got 99% there isn't much room for improvement. The only advantage is that I don't have to empty the bag as often. 

Funny thing about that built in blower on the 735, it works so well that a few times I've forgot to turn on my HFDC and the built in blower still blew probably 90% or more of the chips and dust into the DC collection bag. And that's with it blowing through a 10' x 4" DC hose. Dewalt sells a kit that allows you to hook the DC outlet of the planer directly up to a garbage can. I think it includes a hose and a cloth hood of some sort that seals over the top of the garbage can. I would imagine that it would work quite well if it was able to do that well when hooked up to my HFDC when it was turned off. Bottom line is that pretty much any method of DC will work very well with this machine.

Regarding the rolling planer stand, as I said in an earlier post I made one for mine and it has the drop leaf style infeed and outfeed tables. I used some folding brackets that I got at Home Depot. They aren't the most heavy duty you could buy but they're the best that they had that would work for me. I'm currently having some battery issues with my digital camera but I'll try to get a new one and snap some pictures. It's not necessarily a brilliant design nor is it showing off my best woodworking abilities. It's a shop fixture that works very well though. 

When you make the folding tables you should make them as light as can be while still being rigid enough to be useful. Also, make sure your design allows you to be able to get to the folding brackets so that you can shim them. The shelf brackets I bought aren't exactly high precision so they didn't put the table tops perfectly square to the planer table without shimming. I also had to very slightly raise and lower the mounting height of the brackets as I shimmed them. 

Hopefully I can get my camera working. It sounds like the design you're planning will work fine. I have mine built so that the planer is recessed down into the top of the stand. The outer edge of the top of the stand is at the same height as the surface of the planer table. To better describe it, if I removed the planer the top of the stand would look like a shallow bowl maybe a couple of inches deep. The folding tables fold out so that they are at the level of the rim of the bowl. The stand is only a few inches wider and longer than the planer itself. I had to cut down the, "Rim of the bowl" a little on the sides to make room for the gear box assembly on one side and the round depth stop adjustment handle on the other side. Hmmm...After reading this I can see where it might sound a little confusing. Hopefully I can get the POS camera working again. I think it's just the battery. 

Bruce


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

"I think the analogy is kind of flawed though because lots of people do build their own planer table and nobody I know has ever built a spare tire instead of buying one."

My final word on this subject, my point was that when a large amount is spent on an item, that item should be capable of doing the job for which it was purchased without having to purchase "optional" extras or spend time/money on making something to enable the item to be used. If when purchasing a new car (as we do) a spare wheel had to be purchased separately, I would find a brand that included said spare wheel. In a similar way, some cars which I have purchased only had a "get you home" wheel, in which case after negotiating a deal I simply asked for a full size Mag wheel or no deal, and I got it. Phew, I feel better now!


----------



## kleptic (Jan 24, 2008)

what height do you all like the bed of your planer to be at once its on a stand to be the most comfortable for use? I'm going to try to get my stand built this weekend but I'm having problems deciding on a height for it.


----------



## bennybbc (Feb 8, 2005)

harrysin said:


> "I think the analogy is kind of flawed though because lots of people do build their own planer table and nobody I know has ever built a spare tire instead of buying one."
> 
> My final word on this subject, my point was that when a large amount is spent on an item, that item should be capable of doing the job for which it was purchased without having to purchase "optional" extras or spend time/money on making something to enable the item to be used. If when purchasing a new car (as we do) a spare wheel had to be purchased separately, I would find a brand that included said spare wheel. In a similar way, some cars which I have purchased only had a "get you home" wheel, in which case after negotiating a deal I simply asked for a full size Mag wheel or no deal, and I got it. Phew, I feel better now!


If all cars and planers were created equal and the only difference was whether one came with a spare tire for the car or infeed/outfeed tables for the planer then your reasoning would work for me. But are you saying you'd skip buying a car you really want in favor or your second or third choice just because you had to pay a little extra for the spare? The same question can be asked about the planer. This only works for people who aren't very picky about the cars or the planers they buy or for people who have maxed out their budgets. The budget part I fully understand. But when buying a car or tools I always get the best that my budget will allow. That's not always the best that's available but in the case of the lunchbox style planers... 

The Dewalt DW735 is generally accepted as the best lunchbox style planer by countless WW forum reviews and every online and magazine review I've ever seen. The only reasons to pass up the Dewalt when it doesn't include the tables are either because you want to teach Dewalt a lesson and take your money elsewhere or because you think it costs too much already and you don't want to spend more. But if you want the best then find the best deal on the Dewalt and either buy the tables or build your own. When I bought mine I got a great deal and I could afford to buy the tables. But I wanted longer ones and I'd already designed, (in my head) the planer stand I was going to build so I built my own. 

Bruce


----------



## John10e (May 3, 2014)

Just got my 735 and am planning on building a cyclone type dust collection since I've <heard> that the blower in the 735 is strong enough without an external DC system. Also heard that a shopvac just can't keep up, so not recommended.


----------



## jw2170 (Jan 24, 2008)

Hi John, welcome to the forum.

Doesn't the cyclone rely on a suction source rather than a blower?

A blower would just pressurize the cyclone?


----------



## John10e (May 3, 2014)

*DW735 and suction source*



jw2170 said:


> Hi John, welcome to the forum.
> 
> Doesn't the cyclone rely on a suction source rather than a blower?
> 
> A blower would just pressurize the cyclone?


The DW735 has a blower built in, but the plans I'm using do call for a suction device, which could be a shopvac since there is the cyclone in between. Here are the plans I'm using 
lumberjocks.com/projects/58764
rockler.com/tech/RTD10000792AA.pdf

I have seen other plans for collecting the dust without suction, relying only on the built-in blower
lumberjocks.com/topics/43997

Note that my planer just arrived two days ago and I'm still finishing up the shop extension so haven't actually got all this working. I will update when it's finished and working.


----------



## jw2170 (Jan 24, 2008)

Would like to see pictures and get a report on how it works, once you're finished, John.


----------

